# Mystery tool



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bought off CL for $35. It's a sink machine that attaches to any drill, seems to be quite well made. I think it's an Erickson based off the drum and cable but really don't know. The switch on top is used to select which output speed the drum turns. The hose clamp isn't original to the tool so don't look at that part. Planned on keeping it just for a conversation piece. Does anyone know of any history on this?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

may be a Marco


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

polo :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Looks like an arm attachment from the ancient Roman civilization. Did it come with a horse :laughing:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Probably from the Minoans


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I got a feeling Sewer ratz will know.:yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Marv from AJ Coleman already answered.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Marv from AJ Coleman already answered.


You gonna tell us what it is


----------

